# ?

## Consuelo

.     .      .   - .       -2.   : 
1.      ,        ? 
2.    -.        "  1    =..."    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,   , ..   ,    .

----------


## Consuelo

, ..   ,   ""    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  .

----------


## Consuelo

.?

----------


## Svetishe

, .      ,       ,     , ...,     .

----------


## Consuelo

.         ,       .   -3?    ?   ,        .        ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    , ,     .

----------


## Consuelo

, .

----------

> ,  ,   , ..   ,    .


   ,  ?      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?   ,    5 ,     3 .  ?     - ,   -  .

----------

> ?   ,    5 ,     3 .  ?     - ,   -  .


   ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------

,   ,

----------

> ?   ,    5 ,     3 .  ?     - ,   -  .


   ,      ?     , !!!

----------


## Svetishe

:  ?   ?    ,           ,   , ,       "",  " ",       ,        3%  .     ?

----------

> :  ?   ?    ,           ,   , ,       "",  " ",       ,        3%  .     ?


?   ,      ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     10 ,     ,    ,  ,   10  ,  ,  ,    8 .     (    !) 2 ,      .               10 ,          :         ?      -    .

----------

> ,     10 ,     ,    ,  ,   10  ,  ,  ,    8 .     (    !) 2 ,      .               10 ,          :         ?      -    .


     ,        ,       "2 "  :Smilie: ?
.

----------

